# Grim Dawn/kann verschiedene Spells nich ausrüsten



## stawacz (10. Mai 2016)

*Grim Dawn/kann verschiedene Spells nich ausrüsten*

hallöchen

ich spiele seit ner weile und mir is nun aufgefallen,das ich manche zaubersprüche/fähigkeiten nich zuweisen bzw ausrüsten kann.ich muss doch nur die rechte maustaste in der schnellstartleiste klicken und sehe dann was ich alles für sprüche zuweisen kann.dort fehlen aber eingige die ich freigeschaltet habe.manche setzen ja einen bestimmten waffentyp vorraus.darauf hab ich geachtet,daran liegt es also nicht.

kann mir da wer helfen?


----------



## Batze (10. Mai 2016)

Welche wären denn das?
Einige Sachen die du skillen kannst sind ja sogenannte Erweiterungen/Verbesserungen zu den Hauptskills. Also z.B. mehr Feuerschaden oder eine verbesserte Aura. Die kannst, brauchst du dann natürlich nicht extra Ausrüsten.
Am besten mal den/die Skill posten wo du Schwierigkeiten hast. Dann schaue ich mal nach.

Oder als kleiner Hinweis, die Skills die Eckig sind solltest du Ausrüsten können, die die Rund sind im Fertigkeitsbaum sind meist die Erweiterungs Sachen die einen Hauptskill verbessern und nicht Extra Ausrüstbar sind.


----------



## stawacz (10. Mai 2016)

ah ok,,jetzt hab ich verstanden,,es waren "runde".hatte mich gewundert weil der zweig nur aus runden bestand


----------



## Batze (10. Mai 2016)

Alles klar, dann weiterhin viel Spaß beim Monster schnetzeln.


----------



## stawacz (10. Mai 2016)

vielen dank auf jedenfall


----------

